# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  ТАК ДЕЛАТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ или 101 способ как покалечить собаку

## Arnold

Решил начать тему потому, что в одной из тем кое-кто приемлил использование скользких тканей в качестве покрытия рукава.
Вот чем это может кончиться:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu2lWn0T9eA
правда там другая ошибка, но последствия схожи
и еще один ролик в продолжение темы травмоопасной работы:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn_AnOiYi_c
без коммертариев

----------


## Tatjana

Очень тяжелая тема... Было много шума по тому Чемпионату БО. Мне даже слов сразу не подобрать. Одно скажу : я против лобовых столкновений.

----------


## Arnold

Обычно после таких выходок фигурант не выживает... :0220:  :0220: 
мне интересно а у кого нибудь лицензию отозвали??

----------


## Arnold

Вот еще один ролик, но тут похоже, человек просто движения выучил:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY484O76hqY
Это я к тому, что даже турнирный фигурант должен иметь опыт подготовки собаки, к собачьей биомеханике надо уметь адаптироваться, а это не так просто, даже при наличии недюжинных физических данных.
А человек которого научили "танцевать" с рукавом в лучшем случае не упадет под собаку. Иногда смотришь на лобовые, принял хорошо, все четко, а шмяк при приеме такой, что на трибунах уши закладывает.

----------


## Arnold

Вот видео как грамотный фигурант ведет себя если случилось упасть:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3Y4ie71kn8
Чернокожий парень-фигурант молодец, падал он довольно неудачно, а как выкрутился. 

Вот второе видео тоже нетравмоопасного падения:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3Y4ie71kn8

Чем подобные падения заканчивались на предыдущих видео?.. :0183: 

_Бывает всякое в собаку не вписался, споткнулся и т.д. Но искусство в том, чтобы собаку не покалечить в самой неудобной ситуации._

----------


## тайшет

> Вот еще один ролик, но тут похоже, человек просто движения выучил:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY484O76hqY
> Это я к тому, что даже турнирный фигурант должен иметь опыт подготовки собаки, к собачьей биомеханике надо уметь адаптироваться, а это не так просто, даже при наличии недюжинных физических данных.
> А человек которого научили "танцевать" с рукавом в лучшем случае не упадет под собаку. Иногда смотришь на лобовые, принял хорошо, все четко, а шмяк при приеме такой, что на трибунах уши закладывает.


Странно,но на BSР не просто "танцоров"скорей всего отбирают,благо выбор наверно есть,и опыт тоже,а то что собака слетает с рукава,я думаю не вина в том фигуранта или использования каких то покрытий.Но фигурант как правило виноват всегда,кого же еще то винить.Как то на заре потока спортсменов в США один известный в Союзе баскетболист приехал в США,думал также как дома тренироваться будет,попрыгал,побегал,да ахилл порвал,тренера  гады виноваты,не умеют работать.

----------


## Arnold

> Странно,но на BSР не просто "танцоров"скорей всего отбирают,благо выбор наверно есть,и опыт тоже,а то что собака слетает с рукава,я думаю не вина в том фигуранта или использования каких то покрытий.Но фигурант как правило виноват всегда,кого же еще то винить.Как то на заре потока спортсменов в США один известный в Союзе баскетболист приехал в США,думал также как дома тренироваться будет,попрыгал,побегал,да ахилл порвал,тренера  гады виноваты,не умеют работать.


То, что показано на ролике-есть типичные ошибки фигуранта, приводящие к травмам, вина за них лежит исключительно на нем.
К чемпионатам такого уровня должны допускаться действительно серьезные фигуранты с серьезным опытом. Почему это не так, мне лично удивительно...
Я повторюсь, что под динамику собаки нужно уметь подстраиваться (не поддаваться, а обеспечить травмобезопасное противостояние).

----------


## тайшет

Что касается эпизода1 с овчарками-фигурант действительно запутался в ногах,насколько это ошибка ,случайность-немогу судить,что же касается 2 других -явственно видно что собака на рукав пришла,принята достаточно корректно,но при развороте слетела.Что это -слабая хватка,недоработка при тренировке-тоже не возьмусь судить,но у меня есть практика с собакой породы ам бульдог,которая имеет очень хорошую скорость и отличный прыжок,при этом когда расстояние пуска небольшое все отлично прыжок хватка разворот,но чем расстояние увеличивается происходит абсолютно такая же картина,она вроде и приходит нормально но при развороте слетает ,либо бьется в рккав не открывая пасть,смотрели специально видео,чем дальше расстояние пуска тем раньше собака начинает прыгать практически не пытаясь захватить рукав,а просто долететь до него,можно конечно сунуть ей его ,тогда все окей,но г Флюгге не рекомендует такие действия фигуранту.Поэтому учим собу постепенно увеличивая расстояние,что же касается второго ролика то от такой скорости как у добера смешно падать,но бывает.Неумею выкладывать видео,а то бы выложил бульдожку.А насчет приспособиться в этом плане КНПВшные ролики показательны очень,но голландцам наверное  все равно на наше мнение

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Решил начать тему потому, что в одной из тем кое-кто приемлил использование скользких тканей в качестве покрытия рукава.
> Вот чем это может кончиться:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu2lWn0T9eA
> правда там другая ошибка, но последствия схожи
> и еще один ролик в продолжение темы травмоопасной работы:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn_AnOiYi_c
> без коммертариев


ролики посмотрел,очень интересно,выложи еще!ты не рассказал как выкладывать записи, моя просьба зависла в воздухе.про скользкие ткани ничего не могу сказать,не пользовался, а чехол из набука "фрабовский" видел,его перед работой пропитывают водой,чтоб не рвался.на роликах видно, что собака берет нормально, на потом слетает,я даже знаю,почему. тайшет очень верно объяснил. случай характерный.там чехлы ,я думаю,из джута, без выкрутасов. а гладкий чехол менее травматичен, вя не говорю о лобовых, а о отпусках, зацепиться зубами не за что. вот такие мысли вслух,пиши!

----------


## Arnold

Как выкладывать записи это к Татьяне, я не админ.
Этото ролик пример что ТАКЖЕ (т.е. причина в ролике другая) может слететь собака при использовании скользкого покрытия.
Если Вы про ролик то там ошибка фигуранта, покрытие естественно ни причем. В чем ошибка: фигурант поспешил смягчить удар т.е. выполнить амортизирующий разворот и букватьно урал рукав из зубов собаки. Т.е. фигурант практически ушел от собаки, а та умудрилась зацепить рукав. Вот вам и слет.
Нубуковое покрытие?? Водой?? Может я отстал...
А чтобы за жгутовое покрытие зубами не цеплтся, его вовремя менять надо...

----------


## тайшет

не знаю как можно видео ролики выложить ,вот фото этого американского бульдога,атака мощнейшая,но бывают слеты,особенно при повороте влево,о чем собственно говорил на семинаре Флюгге

----------


## Arnold

> Что касается эпизода1 с овчарками-фигурант действительно запутался в ногах,насколько это ошибка ,случайность-немогу судить,что же касается 2 других -явственно видно что собака на рукав пришла,принята достаточно корректно,но при развороте слетела.Что это -слабая хватка,недоработка при тренировке-тоже не возьмусь судить,но у меня есть практика с собакой породы ам бульдог,которая имеет очень хорошую скорость и отличный прыжок,при этом когда расстояние пуска небольшое все отлично прыжок хватка разворот,но чем расстояние увеличивается происходит абсолютно такая же картина,она вроде и приходит нормально но при развороте слетает ,либо бьется в рккав не открывая пасть,смотрели специально видео,чем дальше расстояние пуска тем раньше собака начинает прыгать практически не пытаясь захватить рукав,а просто долететь до него,можно конечно сунуть ей его ,тогда все окей,но г Флюгге не рекомендует такие действия фигуранту.Поэтому учим собу постепенно увеличивая расстояние,что же касается второго ролика то от такой скорости как у добера смешно падать,но бывает.Неумею выкладывать видео,а то бы выложил бульдожку.А насчет приспособиться в этом плане КНПВшные ролики показательны очень,но голландцам наверное  все равно на наше мнение


Запутался в ногах на соревнованиях такого уровня.... Не знаю, я лично перед площадочным зачетом неделю тренируюсь. А на турнире такого уровня... 
У многих фигурантов есть ошибка-показать свою работу эксперту: "Смотри как я умею". Всегда эксперт перед испытанием дает указания и смотрит как кто работает и делает свои замечания и фигурант не может его не послушаться... Но! Эксперт не имеющий фигурантского опыта может дать иногда несовсем корректные рекомендации, а фигуранты слепо им следуют... Опытные просто пропускают такой бред мимо ушей и работают нормально все равно эксперт не поймет.
Насчет ролика со слетом я не согласен: во первых фигурант явно ушел, во вторых посмотрите на повторную атаку, там с хваткой все нормально.
Вот это хватаем и отпускам:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEBhIRwUXdk

----------


## Arnold

Слушай, лучше выложи видео на каком нибудь хостинге и дай ссылку.
Попробуй юниорский рукав чтобы не бояться "проработать прием". У собак с будльдожиной особенность такая, что в силу анатомического строения головы, даже при не очень жестком приеме о собака получает очень сильный удар. Мягкий же рукав поможет этого избежать. Собака работает так чтобы не получить разогнавшись мощнейший удар в уголки рта. Я нередко наблюдал у американцев сотрясения мозга :0183:  после жесткого приема.
Предварительно, не видя видео.

----------


## тайшет

Сейчас покадрово ссмотрел ролик,особенно 2 и3 эпизоды,мое мнение особенно во втором эпизоде,собакаприходит нормально и слетает при развороте,я всетаки думаю недостаточно крепкий захват,при хорошей скорости,на 3 эпизоде разворот вправо спиной закрывает,но мне кажется причина таже тем более вправо собаке легче удержаться,согласитест это всетаки не первенство площадки,ну а запутался ,там видно что дорожку делал не преставным вот ноги собаки попали между его ног,знаете он всетаки не робот ,космический корабль взрывается,а там уровень в сравненье не идет,человеческий фактор нельзя сбрасывать,что касается рукава мягкого -пробовали.Здесь ошибка в самом начале была допущена,вот и правим ,схема неверная в корне была,я надеюсь исправим

----------


## Arnold

Ну слушай, один и тот же фигурант на двух разных собаках делает один и тот же прикол... Это фигурантская ошибка убегает он от собаки раньше времени и все :0185: . Не дает он собаке отработать, боясь сделать жесткий прием. Спроить можно бесконечно...

----------


## тайшет

> Ну слушай, один и тот же фигурант на двух разных собаках делает один и тот же прикол... Это фигурантская ошибка убегает он от собаки раньше времени и все. Не дает он собаке отработать, боясь сделать жесткий прием. Спроить можно бесконечно...


Да спорить бессмысленно,я этот BSP только на роликах чуть чуть смотрел,а вот 2006 г на диске практически весь,там такие же случаи были,но что интересно собаки первой десятки ни одна не слетела,почему никак не пойму :0317:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> что касается рукава мягкого -пробовали.Здесь ошибка в самом начале была допущена,вот и правим ,схема неверная в корне была,я надеюсь исправим


[/QUOTE]сергей,привет.что за ошибка была допущена при подготовке?сам тоже с этим столкнулся, причину случайно выявил.собака делала хватку и слетала,хотя спокойно держит рукав,силы хватает. внес поправки ,проблема исчезла.появилась активность. я из алма-аты.живу в питере. как со спортом в казахстане,соревнования проводятся?пиши!

----------


## тайшет

сергей,привет.что за ошибка была допущена при подготовке?сам тоже с этим столкнулся, причину случайно выявил.собака делала хватку и слетала,хотя спокойно держит рукав,силы хватает. внес поправки ,проблема исчезла.появилась активность. я из алма-аты.живу в питере. как со спортом в казахстане,соревнования проводятся?пиши![/QUOTE]Здравствуйте Александр!Приятно пообщаться с земляком!Яведу эту собачку со щенка,просто когда мы начинали в городе где я живу никакого представления о правильном тренинге не имели,что говорить нормальное снаряжение появилось года три назад,да и сейчас очень мало людей занимаются спортивной дрессировкой,я вот с группой пытаемся осваивать ИПО,пока со скрипом.Проблема в том что хозяйка ушла к другому товарищу и вся работа свелась к пускам причем на небольших растояниях,всвязи я думаю сложился определенный стереотип в работе,плюс всвязи с вязками она надолго выпадала из работы,хотя желание у собачки большое.Сейчас более-менее регулярно занимаемся потихоньку исправляем.В Казахстане ИПО развивается очень слабо,в А-Ате группа ребят серьезно занимаются ездят в Украину и Россию,выигрывают,правда в единичке пока,есть небольшое поголовье рабочих собак,в основном украинские крови,немного в близлежащих регионах ,в остальных ОКД и ЗС,в общем на голом энтузиазме,тормозят развитие и руководители клубов,не желающие учиться ничему новому ,довольствуясь уровнем,лишь бы сдать для допуска в разведение

----------


## чернощеков александр

> в А-Ате группа ребят серьезно занимаются ездят в Украину и Россию,выигрывают,правда в единичке пока,есть небольшое поголовье рабочих собак,в основном украинские крови,немного в близлежащих регионах ,в остальных ОКД и ЗС,в общем на голом энтузиазме,тормозят развитие и руководители клубов,не желающие учиться ничему новому ,довольствуясь уровнем,лишь бы сдать для допуска в разведение


[/QUOTE]сергей,спасибо за ответ. а ты сам не хочешь купить собаку?у нас есть питомник,крови известных собак немецких в спорте,подумай. если ты занимаешься этим ,то лучшая реклама-твоя собака, а то обычно с этим туго.опять же ,методика хромает, я пытаюсь с этим разобраться,теперь уже знаю, чего в первую очередь я бы не сделал,и есть несколько ключевых моментов, на которых все держится. несколько поздно об этом узнал, спасибо нашим энтузиастам,организовавшим последние семинары.так что там с промахами в подготовке, интересно узнать,пиши.

----------


## Lynx

*тайшет* 
Вы из Алма-Аты? Ирине с Ириской и всем-всем-всем привет передавайте!

----------


## тайшет

> *тайшет* 
> Вы из Алма-Аты? Ирине с Ириской и всем-всем-всем привет передавайте!


Нет я не из Алма-аты,но с Ирой знаком ,обязательно передам,они сейчас в Екатеринбург собираются на Кубок России

----------


## Jevgeni

Можно много говорить об ошибках фигурантов и т.д. А я скажу так. Если ошибается фигурант, ну обсвистят, ну больше не будут приглашать, а если ошибётся собака, то это провал. Готовте собак так, чтоб при любом выкрутасе фигуранта, собака отрабатывала без ошибок и не будет тогда повода искать, где фигурант не так сделал. :Ap:

----------


## тайшет

> Можно много говорить об ошибках фигурантов и т.д. А я скажу так. Если ошибается фигурант, ну обсвистят, ну больше не будут приглашать, а если ошибётся собака, то это провал. Готовте собак так, чтоб при любом выкрутасе фигуранта, собака отрабатывала без ошибок и не будет тогда повода искать, где фигурант не так сделал.


Лучше не скажешь,абсолютно согласен.

----------


## Lynx

> они сейчас в Екатеринбург собираются на Кубок России


Будем за них болеть! 

У нас тоже ам. бульдог по ИПО занимается, вот такой!

----------


## aria

> У нас тоже ам. бульдог по ИПО занимается, вот такой!


Классный кадр! :Ay:

----------


## Берн

> Если ошибается фигурант, ну обсвистят, ну больше не будут приглашать, а если ошибётся собака, то это провал.


Не согласна! Ошибка фигуранта чревата травмой собаки...вещ несравнимая с "обсвистыванием"...И собакина ошибка - вовсе не "провал" для сильной собаки...ошиблась - исправиться...если не была травмирована при этом...недостаточное количество баллов на одном соревновании - не "провал"...так. рабочий момент и "с каждым может случиться..."
 По поводу "готовьте собак так...." 

*Jevgeni* Не можете ли вы пояснить, как именно готовить скоростную собаку к работе с фигурантом, который ошибается просто потому что не успевает за собакой? А  сильную к тому, что у фигуранта не хватает физических сил удержать рукав в фиксированном положении?

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Можно много говорить об ошибках фигурантов и т.д. А я скажу так. Если ошибается фигурант, ну обсвистят, ну больше не будут приглашать, а если ошибётся собака, то это провал. Готовте собак так, чтоб при любом выкрутасе фигуранта, собака отрабатывала без ошибок и не будет тогда повода искать, где фигурант не так сделал.


согласен!если кусает,то чтоб не выбирал, кого!

----------


## Arnold

> Можно много говорить об ошибках фигурантов и т.д. А я скажу так. Если ошибается фигурант, ну обсвистят, ну больше не будут приглашать, а если ошибётся собака, то это провал. Готовте собак так, чтоб при любом выкрутасе фигуранта, собака отрабатывала без ошибок и не будет тогда повода искать, где фигурант не так сделал.


Евгений абсолютно согласен, но тут дело не в том что собака отказывается работать под манеру определенного фигуранта, а в том, что неумелый фигурант может покалечить хорошую собаку, собака то отработает и инвалидом на нем станет и помрет на рукаве....
Я очень много видел случаев когда покачеченная собака с выбитыми зубами, со свернутой челюстью, с переломома была готова работать. 
И это не обыденный травматизм это вопиющие случаи  с которыми надо бороться. А что касается фигурантов, я могу сказать что в россии лет 5 назад за жесткий прем фигурант после пусков разборки ждали и не в переносном смысле, по лицу схлопотать легко можно было, дико конечно, но справедливо.
Повторюсь искусство фигуранта грамотно противостоять собаке, не калечя оную...

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Решил начать тему потому, что в одной из тем кое-кто приемлил использование скользких тканей в качестве покрытия рукава.
> Вот чем это может кончиться:


А подставку собаке не нужно подставить, чтобы ей прыгать на фига было сподручнее? На первом ролике ровно ничего криминального не увидел. Сорвалась, стало быть, это ее, собашкины, проблемы. Впрочем, оговорюсь, что замедленный я включить не могу.




> Вот видео как грамотный фигурант ведет себя если случилось упасть:


А здесь, напротив, ничего грамотного не увидал, сорри. Человек бежит на собаку так, будто он это делает впервые и шибко долго думает - как встать и как рукав повернуть, на приеме. Результат налицо. Вы сказали... выкрутился?.. Я бы сказал, что он башку собаке выкрутил, а не выкрутился. Все люди-человеки, все ошибаются, конечно, я к тому, что ничего образцового на ролике этом не смог найти.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Да, к слову, о скользком покрытии. "Неправильное" покрытие рукава на БСП - это, знаете ли, анекдот.)))

----------


## Jevgeni

Мы обучаем собаку и участвуем с ней в испытаниях. Любой спорт может пренести травмы. Собака может травмироваться и при прыжке через барьер, такова действительность, от этого никто не застрахован. 
На серьёзных соревнованиях идёт серьёзный отбор фигурантов, и чем больше в стране фигурантов тем лучше. Опять же школа. В одной стране фигурант принемает собак - скоростных, сильных, десятками в день, а в другой - пару в год. Опыт. Чтобы собака не травмировалась, надо держать её на диване укрыв плетом :Ap:  Хотя очень жаль когда собака получает травму, но я думаю, что человек это делает не специально. А выискивать ошибки и критиковать - самое простое. 
На счёт чехлов на рукаве. На испытания они используются стандартные.

----------


## Arnold

Повторяю для всех, кто невнимательно читал:
СХОЖИЕ ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯ МОГУТ ВОЗНИКНУТЬ ПРИ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИИ СКОЛЬЗКИХ ПОКРЫТИЙ.  Я не говорил, что на БСП были скользкие покрытия, я лишь на примере ролика показал пример, что аналогичный случай может произойти при использовании скользкого покрытия.
Мое мнение подлежит критике спасибо за оную.
А по-поводу травм зачем к ним вести ежели можно избежать при чем довольно не сложно...

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> А по-поводу травм зачем к ним вести ежели можно избежать при чем довольно не сложно...


Покажите свою работу со скоростными собаками. Большое спасибо. :Ad:

----------


## тайшет

> Евгений абсолютно согласен, но тут дело не в том что собака отказывается работать под манеру определенного фигуранта, а в том, что неумелый фигурант может покалечить хорошую собаку, собака то отработает и инвалидом на нем станет и помрет на рукаве....
> Я очень много видел случаев когда покачеченная собака с выбитыми зубами, со свернутой челюстью, с переломома была готова работать. 
> И это не обыденный травматизм это вопиющие случаи  с которыми надо бороться. А что касается фигурантов, я могу сказать что в россии лет 5 назад за жесткий прем фигурант после пусков разборки ждали и не в переносном смысле, по лицу схлопотать легко можно было, дико конечно, но справедливо.
> Повторюсь искусство фигуранта грамотно противостоять собаке, не калечя оную...


Все это правильно конечно,но..напимер смотрел видео Кубок Агросоюза,лобовая прием Драго А Вяткина,на мой взгляд жесткий прием,но опять же это мое мнение,но собака показала лучшую защиту,я думаю качество тренинга и собаки.Когда у Флюгге спросили,если фигурант наступил на лапу собаке,он сказал есть просто собаки есть бойцы.Уровень техники фигурант должен совершенствовать но и собака должна тренироваться,что бы выступвть на серьезных соревнованиях,я единственно хочу сказать что по теме данные ролики не совсем показательны

----------


## Берн

Господа...очень много хороших слов...была заявка "собаку надо готовить так, что бы..." я спросила совершенно конкретно...как готовить скоростную собаку, что бы она не разбивалась об "заторможенного" фигуранта...как готовить ее к тому, что пытаясь работать "на опережение" у нее будут выдергивать рукав из зубов или принимать в корпус? Я - не знаю...я - боюсь...

----------


## Jevgeni

> А по-поводу травм зачем к ним вести ежели можно избежать при чем довольно не сложно...


Если не трудно расскажите, как это сделать.

----------


## Jevgeni

> А по-поводу травм зачем к ним вести ежели можно избежать при чем довольно не сложно...


Если не трудно расскажите, как это сделать.




> я спросила совершенно конкретно...как готовить скоростную собаку, что бы она не разбивалась об "заторможенного" фигуранта...как готовить ее к тому, что пытаясь работать "на опережение" у нее будут выдергивать рукав из зубов или принимать в корпус?


Мне кажется, что наверно надо в начале выяснить почему так происходит(фигурант не в счёт)

----------


## Arnold

> Если не трудно расскажите, как это сделать.


А этому уже учиться надо и не один год... Прежде чем выходить фигурантом на испытания такого уровня.
Мнения по-поводу этих пусков разделились, что понятно, во первых каждый смотрит с разных позиция, во-вторых - видео все таки не в живую еще и монтированное.
Если бы на соревнованиях не нужно было бы работать так, чтобы избежать травм собаки и себя, то фигурантово вообще бы не было, можно было бы пригласить в качестве декоя любого бугая. Многие так и думают но все не так просто.
Представьте если бы боксер-разрядник вместо мешка с опилками добил бы ежедневно бетонную балку. На сколько бы его хватило?
Так вот тут тоже самое, чем лучше работает собака тем сложнее ей противостоять (грамотно принять, делать дорожку и т.д.), в жизни у тебя нет ни рукава ни костюма и болевой шок от укуса и падение при атаке сделают свое дело. Защита же делает человека "обарзевшим" да еще и наличие стека (я утрирую). Нужно играть по-правилам. Почему на любых соревнованиях по-единоборствам есть запрещенные удары там: в пах, в горли, по глазам и т.д.? 
У нас похожая ситуация, фигурант должен обеспечить возможность собаке продемонстрировать ее работу под давлением, а не НЕ ВЗИРАЯ НА УВЕЧЬЕ и не вредя ей при этом. 
Нет ничего проще принять собаку "на грудь", свалиться под, нее а потом оттоптать ей все лапы. 
УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ФИГУРАНТЫ СОБЛЮДАЙТЕ ТЕХНИКУ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ НА ЗАНЯТИЯХ И НА ИСПЫТАНИЯ.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Arnold, простите, пожалуйста, но вы не ответили на мой вопрос-просьбу. Можете показать, как нужно работать со скоростными собаками правильно? Раз уж, по вашим словам, травм избежать несложно. Большое спасибо.

----------


## Arnold

> Arnold, простите, пожалуйста, но вы не ответили на мой вопрос-просьбу. Можете показать, как нужно работать со скоростными собаками правильно? Раз уж, по вашим словам, травм избежать несложно. Большое спасибо.


Приезджайте, покажу расскажу! Как смогу. Но я думаю в России найдется немало хороших фигурантов, которые тоже не откажутся поделиться с Вами опытом.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Приезджайте, покажу расскажу! Как смогу. Но я думаю в России найдется немало хороших фигурантов, которые тоже не откажутся поделиться с Вами опытом.


Простите, пожалуйста, у вас нет видео вашей работы?.. Вы не смотрите на себя со стороны? А выводы о том, что работаете нетравматично как делаете?

Скажите пожалуйста, какие конкретно русские хорошие фигуранты могут подтвердить вашу реплику о том, что при работе со скоростными (добавлю, честной работе!) собаками избежать травм несложно?

----------


## Крыска

Артем пересмотри видео с Кинодрома на лобовой работу Боднара.Не могу утверждать,конечно,т.к. хорошо бы у него лично спросить,но вполне возможно,что движение руками снизу вверх как раз направлено на то,чтобы чуть притормозить слишком скоростную собаку и чтобы изменить траекторию входа собаки в рукав.
Это чисто версия,конечно.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Артем пересмотри видео с Кинодрома на лобовой работу Боднара.Не могу утверждать,конечно,т.к. хорошо бы у него лично спросить,но вполне возможно,что движение руками снизу вверх как раз направлено на то,чтобы чуть притормозить слишком скоростную собаку и чтобы изменить траекторию входа собаки в рукав.
> Это чисто версия,конечно.


Таня, да может быть. Я говорю, собссно, не об этом. Вы спросите у Боднара - что, он подтвердит эту вот реплику о том, что избежать риска травм со скоростными собаками совсем несложно? Да дудки! :Ao:  ИМХО, разумеется, но каким бы отлично подготовленным не был фигурант, при работе со скоростными, тем более незнакомыми (если речь о соревнованиях) собаками, риск травм остается всегда. Можно придумывать свои фишки - да, как вы это написали в посте. Можно притормаживаться самому на приеме, что не вполне честно само по себе. Много чего можно. А риск все равно есть. ИМХО, ИМХО, все ИМХО. :Ao:

----------


## Tatjana

> ...разумеется, но каким бы отлично подготовленным не был фигурант, при работе со скоростными, тем более незнакомыми (если речь о соревнованиях) собаками, риск травм остается всегда.


И я так же считаю.

----------


## Берн

Угу...и я...только чем лучше подготовлен фигурант к работе со скоростными собаками  - тем меньше риски для здоровья собак...а чем лучше подготовлен фигурант для работы с мощными и тяжелыми собаками - тем меньше риска для здоровья фигуранта... :Ab:

----------


## Крыска

Артем,Таня про то что принять скоростную собаку ООООЧЕНЬ сложно я не спорю ни на минуту.А про честность.Я думаю нужны какие то общие принципы,единые для всех,чтобы все же чуть гасить скорость.Потому что тут миллиметровая ошибка в положении фигуранта может привести к травме.

----------

